# What foods are considered high fiber?



## cookies140 (May 22, 2002)

Does anyone know what are considered high fiber foods?  I seem to be having a spastic colitis problem and am told to eat high fiber foods.  I haven't a clue as to what they are.  Help!!!


----------



## Finally (May 31, 2002)

Cookies 140: I haven't been by for a few days, and am somewhat surpeised that someone hasn't commented, this is a problem . . . 
Fibre is found in whole grains, fruits, vegetables, beans, nuts and seeds. Fibre is the part of food your body cannot fully digest. It comes only from plants.

Look for Whole Grains, Fresh Fruit and Vegetables (with skin), Salads of Raw Vegetables, Baked beans, Cooked Lentils, split peas, nuts and seeds, popcorn, seeds and dried fruit.
HOWEVER - Watch for too much Sugar or fat in your choices; a lot of granola is salty, nuts (most) are quite high in fat content.

I'm sure there's more. but thios will get you avifdmmending you dietary habits.

Finally,
David


----------



## leigh (Jun 16, 2002)

Some high-fiber observations to add to David's -  

BREAD:  If the label doesn't say "100% Whole Wheat"  or "100% Whole Grain" it is NOT high fiber!  Many commercial bakeries label breads as "wheat bread" and use about three tablespoons of whole wheat to the loaf, adding dye (!) to make it caramel colored so people will think it's the real thing.   Ugh.  

BREAKFAST CEREAL, COLD:  The high fiber ones I've found are: Wheaties, Cheerios, shredded wheat, Shredded Wheat Squares (NOT the frosted ones, yecch), All Bran, GrapeNuts, Raisin Bran, puffed wheat.  The raisin bran, All Bran, and Wheaties are plenty sweet enough for me without sugar; to the others I add a very small amount of sugar.  Careful!  They are very easy to oversweeten, especially the GrapeNuts.  The shredded wheat squares also make wonderful dippers in place of all those greasy salty chips, and are great with soup  in place of saltines.

BREAKFAST CEREAL, HOT:  Oats, cracked wheat, brown rice, instant Ralston.  I'm sure there are others that I haven't discovered yet . . .

PANCAKES & WAFFLES:  Use whole wheat flour in place of white.  You may need to add a bit more liquid to the batter.

BREADS, MUFFINS, BISCUITS, QUICK BREADS:  See above.  I also use whole wheat flour in my cake recipes, using 1 cup minus 2 tbsp for every cup of white flour called for.

BEANS:  I've found that if I put my beans on to cook at night, covering them with three inches (or more) of water, set the heat very low and then let them cook all night long, they come out tasting wonderful AND don't seem to create the usual social problems.  Great Northern beans are especially flavorful with this extra-long cooking.  BTW, wait to add any salt until serving time; the beans come out much better.  Don't know why, just know that!

SALADS:  Make your own dressings and you will be amazed at the improvement in taste!  Also amazing to me was the improvement when I switched to olive oil.  I've also found it's possible to replace half of the oil with water, if I shake the bottle like a maniac.  BTW, don't waste your hard-earned money on cheap olive oil.  Yuck!  Carapelli is about the best brand available in my neck of the woods.  I like their green bottle, too; it keeps the oil in the dark where it belongs.

cookies140, you are going to LOVE this way of eating!  Once your body starts getting real food, it will never again be happy with anything less.  Sort of like going to the dance wearing burlap  instead of your usual velvet and diamonds!


----------



## gduncann (Jun 21, 2002)

High fiber foods are vegetables that haven't had the crap cooked out of them, and grains.

You need to start cutting way back on the amount of animinal product you eat, ie: cheese, eggs, meat, chicken, fish, milk, and start eating a lot of :lightly cooked and raw vegetables, fruit, beans, rice, oats, cracked wheat, corn, and other grains.  

Pasta is ok if it is eaten with lightly cooked vegetables.  Try and eat at least two pieces of fresh fruit (other than banannas) a day; things like apples, oranges, peaches, plumbs and berries.  Black berries are very high in fiber.  And have at least one salad a day, and do your salad with a simple vinegrette.  Forget all those creamy, gooey, gloppey dressings.  

Remember; fruit, vegetables and grains are our innerds friends.


----------

